# Turncrafter Pro belt



## glycerine (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not seeing much info on replacement belts for the Turncrafter Pro.  I bought one of these lathes used and while the belt that's installed looks good, I don't want to be without one just in case.  Is this a universal belt?  Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks...


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not sure. Mine came with an extra one but I haven't had to change one yet. Had the lathe for 2-3 years now.


----------



## surveyzo (Jan 13, 2010)

You should have recieved an extra w/ your order. But if you didn'nt, when you make your next order put the belt # in the comments box. You'll find the # in the owners manual. They don't show the parts online. They're 5 bucks.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 13, 2010)

surveyzo said:


> You should have recieved an extra w/ your order. But if you didn'nt, when you make your next order put the belt # in the comments box. You'll find the # in the owners manual. They don't show the parts online. They're 5 bucks.


 
I bought it used from someone else and they misplaced the belt.  I do believe that I have the owner's manual though, so I'll take a look in there.  Thanks.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.pennstateind.com/library/TCLPROVS_man2.pdf


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 14, 2010)

Ztcl3-26 drive belt


----------



## glycerine (Jan 14, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> http://www.pennstateind.com/library/TCLPROVS_man2.pdf


 


jleiwig said:


> Ztcl3-26 drive belt


 
Thanks.  I also contacted Penn State Industries through their website and they gave me this info:

"THE DRIVE BELT IS AVAILABLE. THE PART # IS: ZTCL3-26. THE COST 
IS: $5.00 EA.

THIS ITEM .MAY NOT BE ON LINE AT THIS TIME. YOU CAN CALL OUR CUST SERVICE
AT 1 800 377 7297 BETWEEN THE HOURS 
OF 8AM TO 5PM EST MON -- FRI,
TO PLACE AN ORDER.

NOTE: A FEW MONTHS AGO, SOMEONE PASSED ON A GOOD TIP TO ME. IF YOU
INSTALL 2 BELTS PER BELT CHANGE (KEEPING THE X-TRA BELT SECURELY
FASTENED TO THE INSIDE OF THE HEADSTOCK HOUSING WITH A SMALL CABLE
TIE), ALL YOU HAVE TO DO ON THE NEXT BELT CHANGE IS CUT OUT THE BAD BELT
AND INSTALL THE NEW 1, AND CONTINUE WORKING."


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey I like that tip! I may do that if I ever wear this belt out.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 14, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Hey I like that tip! I may do that if I ever wear this belt out.


 
Not sure that's possible.  The thing looks indestructable.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 14, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> Not sure that's possible.  The thing looks indestructable.




It might it you change pulleys often. But I never change them since I have the variable speed even though I am sure that is the wrong thing to do lol. I bet you could over tighten the motor and lead to premature failure as well.


----------



## KD5NRH (Jan 14, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> Not sure that's possible.  The thing looks indestructable.



Depends on how well they deburred your bed casting: mine had about a 1/32 or so interference into the belt path on the highest speed setting.  Just enough to shave the belt down pretty good.  A couple seconds with a file is enough to fix it, but you have to know it's there first, then you have to take the headstock off to get to it.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 14, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Hey I like that tip! I may do that if I ever wear this belt out.


 
I thought so too.  I may never have to change my belt, but it would be quicker with the spare belt already installed around the headstock pulleys...


----------



## lpierce65 (Nov 25, 2012)

My Turn crafter pro quit tonight..actually it would not turn on to start with  thought it might have been the brushes  checked them and  cleaned up the armature with a eraser  its still wont start.. looks like it might be in a switch in the speed control box or something else in there  anybody have any ideas what to check for..  PSI just sells the Speed control with the Motor  combo.. dont see the individual parts listed anywhere..

any help  greatly appreciated
Larry  Pierce


----------



## Akula (Feb 10, 2017)

Just got off the phone with PSI.  I need a belt and figured, get a couple.  I have had to order them before and yes, they were $5.00.

Now they are $15 each.  Lady told me they never sold them for $5.00

Like I said, I have ordered and replaced the belt a couple times and I paid $5.00...so it must have been with someone else, not PSI.

Any tips where to pick them up before I hit google??  LOL


----------



## Herb G (Feb 10, 2017)

Try here. Linky


----------



## n5zkz (Dec 30, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but this is still a valid question.
I have seen these belts posted anywhere from $25-$70 yes, that's right $70.
The belt size is a 250J3 available on Amazon.com for about six dollars as of 12-30 2018. I'll see if I can add a link to it. I hope this helps those of you who have these beloved old turncrafter lathes.
https://www.amazon.com/PowerDrive-2...TF8&qid=1546188253&sr=8-2&keywords=250j3+belt


----------



## monophoto (Dec 30, 2018)

There was a related thread a few days ago that identified this source.  Prices are much lower than the Amazon price, BUT shipping increases the effective cost quite a bit.  The person who identified the source said he had purchased belts from this supplier and vouched for the quality.

I ordered a replacement belt from PSI shortly after I bought my Turncrafter about 5 years ago.  At the time, they sold in sets of two for around $20.  Both Amazon and VBelt Supply are much less, even with the high shipping.  

No surprise - any time you purchase renewal parts from the original manufacturer/distributor, you have to expect to pay a premium price.  Just look at what parts for you vehicle cost at the original dealer compared with NAPA!  And that's not criticism - it costs money to stock miscellaneous parts, and that cost has to be carried forward as a premium price in return for the convenience of purchasing them at the dealer.

I had to replace the belt on my lathe after five years - in my case, the symptom was that the belt got pretty noisy.


----------

